# for those that don't have whole home DVR...



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

It is the shiznit!

Loving it. New HR34 is working great. Looks great on my Sammy. Trying hard to resist urge to pick up an 70" Sammy as I want an 80" for the mancave....must....resist....temptations! 

In all seriousness, if you're on the fence with WHDVR, let me confirm it for you: well worth it!


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

onebadmofo said:


> It is the shiznit!
> 
> Loving it. New HR34 is working great. Looks great on my Sammy. Trying hard to resist urge to pick up an 70" Sammy as I want an 80" for the mancave....must....resist....temptations!
> 
> In all seriousness, if you're on the fence with WHDVR, let me confirm it for you: well worth it!


I am happy for you, and respect your opinion.

DirecTV wants me to pay $250 for the upgrade, including a trip charge, even though I need no receivers replaced. And they won't lease me an HR34, saying it's for new customers only.

I am not on the fence; I would like whole home, but not for that price.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ira Lacher said:


> DirecTV wants me to pay $250 for the upgrade, including a trip charge, even though I need no receivers replaced. And they won't lease me an HR34, saying it's for new customers only.
> 
> I am not on the fence; I would like whole home, but not for that price.


If your contract is up you have other options.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> If your contract is up you have other options.


he sure does  and free equipment to boot
oh and did i mention programming discounts and more HD:hurah:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> I am happy for you, and respect your opinion.
> 
> DirecTV wants me to pay $250 for the upgrade, including a trip charge, even though I need no receivers replaced. And they won't lease me an HR34, saying it's for new customers only.
> 
> I am not on the fence; I would like whole home, but not for that price.


Keep trying. If you've been a customer for a while and your account is in good standing you're bound to find someone at DirecTV that will work with you. It took me several tries to get an HR34 at a good price but I finally did. Others have had the same experience.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's a rotten shame, but the best method for getting the best offers is to cancel the service and then watch the mailbox.
Not that long after I canceled with D*, they offered me WHDVR with all new HR34s, which is ironically more than they promised me if I didn't cancel.

Got any vacation time coming up?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> It's a rotten shame, but the best method for getting the best offers is to cancel the service and then watch the mailbox.
> Not that long after I canceled with D*, they offered me WHDVR with all new HR34s, which is ironically more than they promised me if I didn't cancel.
> 
> Got any vacation time coming up?


I got all that from DIRECTV for free w/o having to cancel. So not everyone has to cancel to get it. And DISH does the same thing, they won't give most current subscribers a free Hopper, but give them to new customers. Have you been doing your fellow disgruntled DISH customers the same service? Letting them know they can get an HR34 and WHDVR for free if they switch to DIRECTV?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

RACJ2 said:


> I got all that from DIRECTV for free w/o having to cancel.


Good for you. It would be nice to see some consistency in retention policies and offers across the board.
A customer should not have to play CS Roulette to get the best offers. Especially when a brand new customer can step in and get all the gravy with no effort whatsoever.


----------



## underlord2 (Dec 1, 2006)

onebadmofo said:


> It is the shiznit!
> 
> Loving it. New HR34 is working great. Looks great on my Sammy. Trying hard to resist urge to pick up an 70" Sammy as I want an 80" for the mancave....must....resist....temptations!
> 
> In all seriousness, if you're on the fence with WHDVR, let me confirm it for you: well worth it!


For a moment there, I thought you were just boasting your toys to make us all jealous! :lol:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> Good for you. It would be nice to see some consistency in retention policies and offers across the board.
> A customer should not have to play CS Roulette to get the best offers. Especially when a brand new customer can step in and get all the gravy with no effort whatsoever.


Again, your current provider is no different. So I don't know why you feel you have to come to the DIRECTV forum and post the same thing you could be posting in the DISH forum. They are very inconsistent in their retention policies and offer plenty of opportunities for you to post the same nonsense you and your protégé Domingos35 post here.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah it's great. Every couple of weeks it quits working and I have to reset the DVRs and HD Box once or twice to get the programming back up from each DVR on the other. It'd be really nice if the equipment from them didn't give me such a problem. Even their wifi antenna gives me all kinds of problems on occasion.

And I wasn't even out of a contract and they offered me a free HD DVR upgrade for a second TV so I have no idea why they would be doing this to someone not in one.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

"underlord2" said:


> For a moment there, I thought you were just boasting your toys to make us all jealous! :lol:


Lol not trying to boast at all! Just spreading the word if your on the fence with doing the WHDVR, I think it's worth taking the plunge if the price is right! 

That said, those new 70" are ridiculous nice....


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

Marlin Guy said:


> Good for you. It would be nice to see some consistency in retention policies and offers across the board.
> A customer should not have to play CS Roulette to get the best offers. Especially when a brand new customer can step in and get all the gravy with no effort whatsoever.


I really agree with that! Isn't whole home DVR just that you can go to a TV in one room to a TV in another room and the program is the same in both rooms?
If so, I really don't see much point in it?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Carolina said:


> I really agree with that! Isn't whole home DVR just that you can go to a TV in one room to a TV in another room and the program is the same in both rooms?
> If so, I really don't see much point in it?


No, whole home DVR service is being able to play recorded programming from any HD receiver that is networked. In fact the HR34 is capable of streaming up to 3 different programs to 3 different receivers all while giving you the ability to watch another program on the local tv. Oh and the local tv will also be able to utilize PIP.


----------



## Nomo1 (Apr 17, 2007)

"onebadmofo" said:


> It is the shiznit!
> 
> Loving it. New HR34 is working great. Looks great on my Sammy. Trying hard to resist urge to pick up an 70" Sammy as I want an 80" for the mancave....must....resist....temptations!
> 
> In all seriousness, if you're on the fence with WHDVR, let me confirm it for you: well worth it!


I might just be a little grumpy, but I find this post to be most annoying after reading all the drama on your other post about your wife not being a current customer. I would love the whole home upgrade and have been a customer for a long time, but an unable to afford it. I guess if you have enough money to buy a 70 or 80 inch tv, I'm not sure why it was so important to squeeze Directv for new equipment and services. Other customers do not seem to get the same treatment as some customers do. That is what drives people crazy.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Carolina said:


> I really agree with that! Isn't whole home DVR just that you can go to a TV in one room to a TV in another room and the program is the same in both rooms?
> If so, I really don't see much point in it?


only dish's Hopper offers the ability to pause LIVE programming in one room and restart watching IT IN ANOTHER ROOM :hurah:
it also lets you schedule a RECORDING from any room and WATCH a recorded program in ANY room

Hopper/Joey system the only TRUE whole home DVR system


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"domingos35" said:


> only dish's Hopper offers the ability to pause LIVE programming in one room and restart watching IT IN ANOTHER ROOM :hurah:
> it also lets you schedule a RECORDING from any room and WATCH a recorded program in ANY room
> 
> Hopper/Joey system the only TRUE whole home DVR system


What good will it do when the channels you want to record from disappear in a contract dispute? Never seen an issue with the fast forward button to get to where you were in the previous room.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"domingos35" said:


> only dish's Hopper offers the ability to pause LIVE programming in one room and restart watching IT IN ANOTHER ROOM :hurah:
> it also lets you schedule a RECORDING from any room and WATCH a recorded program in ANY room
> 
> Hopper/Joey system the only TRUE whole home DVR system


Meh. The ironic thing is now hat I have my 34, I rarely use MRV. And for a while before that, I used it technically, but on the same TV. Just didn't have to switch back and forth.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Let's not discuss the whole DISH vs. DIRECTV in this thread please. 

We know there are those that jump in to stir the pot just so the threads go down the toilet, it's best just to ignore them and move on.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Nomo1 said:


> I might just be a little grumpy, but I find this post to be most annoying after reading all the drama on your other post about your wife not being a current customer. I would love the whole home upgrade and have been a customer for a long time, but an unable to afford it. I guess if you have enough money to buy a 70 or 80 inch tv, I'm not sure why it was so important to squeeze Directv for new equipment and services. Other customers do not seem to get the same treatment as some customers do. That is what drives people crazy.


For the same reason when I buy a new car, or a boat, I'm squeezing them for every dollar I can....just because you can afford something, doesn't mean you just plop down the hard earned cash for it....:eek2:


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

WH is great, I sure wouldn't want to be without it. I had it set up unsupported for over a year but kept having having problems with my router dropping off the internet. To make a long story short I spent the $250 to get it supported and still had the problem. Bought a new router and everything has been fine since. I didn't need to spend the money but it is comforting to know that it's their problem if anything goes wrong and not mine. Running 5 DVRs and 1 receiver.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

onebadmofo said:


> For the same reason when I buy a new car, or a boat, I'm squeezing them for every dollar I can....just because you can afford something, doesn't mean you just plop down the hard earned cash for it....:eek2:


I agree with this philosophy. They are squeezing us for every dollar of profit they can make, so why not do the same for them. I treat my personal expenditures like a business. Buy quality items, but keep costs as low as possible, leaving more money to do other things with.

I'm not saying totally abuse DIRECTV by constantly asking for discounts. Just feel that they should take a long term good paying customer serious and honor their request for a special deal. It shows they appreciate your business and at the same time locks you in for 2 more years, win/win.

And I do like having WHDVR. Its convenient when moving from one room to another and being able to pick up where you left off. Would it be nice if it had more features and actually let you just pause and resume, most definitely. Can you get by w/o WHDVR, I did before they offered it. I always recorded the same programs on both DVR's. Then when I wanted to move to another room, I noted what minute in the recording I was at. Then when I started the same program in the other room, just FF to that minute mark and picked up where I left off.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Marlin Guy said:


> Good for you. It would be nice to see some consistency in retention policies and offers across the board.
> A customer should not have to play CS Roulette to get the best offers. Especially when a brand new customer can step in and get all the gravy with no effort whatsoever.


+1 +1 +1


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

onebadmofo said:


> For the same reason when I buy a new car, or a boat, I'm squeezing them for every dollar I can....just because you can afford something, doesn't mean you just plop down the hard earned cash for it....:eek2:


It is one thing to beat a salesman up on his commission but it is quite another to chisel the company itself.

If enough people pee in the pool, it will eventually turn yellow.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

harsh said:


> ...If enough people pee in the pool, it will eventually turn yellow.


Depending on the size of the pool, it would take a long time for that to happen. And, if you have the proper procedures in place to maintain the quality, its unlikely to happen.

In other words, an awful lot of the 26,000,000 subscribers would have to ask for a deal, before it would turn their profits into the red or cause prices to go up. And they know who to offer these deals to, to keep excellent customers and maintain the high profit margins. Despite any deals being made, a 4% annual increase has become the norm with DIRECTV.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

harsh said:


> It is one thing to beat a salesman up on his commission but it is quite another to chisel the company itself.
> 
> If enough people pee in the pool, it will eventually turn yellow.


So let me get this straight: What a few of you are suggesting is basically since we could "afford" to do WHDVR, I shouldn't have asked for a deal and just handed them my money??

And "chisel the company"?? They SHUT ME OFF early by 4 days, then when I called to tell them to re-connect me, they OFFERED me the deal. I really didn't "chisel" them down at all. It was their "welcome back" offer that generated in their system after disconnect. 

And for the record, if you aren't trying to negotiate pretty much "every service" you receive, you're wasting money. I had a plumber here a few weeks back. He came out, assessed my problem, quoted me 558 bucks to fix said problem. I said tell you what. "Do it for 500 out the door now and it's a deal. If not, I'll call around and get a few quotes". Guess what he did??

I'm a capitalist. I'm also a small business owner. It's my job to treat my customer's great, and ensure that the business I do with them, will lead to "other" business as well. As such, I have given PLENTY of discounts to customer's to ensure I have not only given them a nice "deal" so to speak, but set myself up and my employee's up for referral's and future business by doing this. DTV is really no different.

One more thing I'll point out: Quality, over quantity. I've been with DTV for 10 years. Not made one late payment. That should make me/you a very, very good customer to them. That alone, should have them doing whatever it takes to retain you as a customer. Guys like us are out there, but we aren't in the majority for the most part....lots of layoffs, and foreclusures the last 5 years mean lots of UNPAID debt....

So, yeah glad I got a deal from them. Glad they came to their senses. And even more glad they cut me off early so the "welcome back" offer generated....win/win as far as I'm concerned.

But you're arguement that "just because I can afford it so I shouldn't get a deal" is about as ridiculous and insulting as it sounds....to each their own, but I'll choose to negotiate everything thing I can. It's worth the effort and time IMO in most cases.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Last warning about staying on topic, I deleted the a couple but really could have deleted more.

Please stay on topic and report those that don't rather than reply to them.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I love the whole home DVR, too, onebadmofo! Well worth the $3/month to integrate my 3 DVRs and watch on any tv. DTV gave me a great deal last year when I had it installed, too. They recognized my long history and responded when I asked for some incentives to renew. Next time I'm up for renewal, hopefully they'll offer me an HR34 at a great price. If not, I won't be upset because 3 DVRs is an awful lot of space, and 6 tuners to record on already has me never finding conflicts.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

man i always get here AFTER the deletions...


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

For what they wanted to charge me for whole-home, I discovered a workaround: I record the shows on all 3 DVRs. Thank you, DirecTV.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

mrdobolina said:


> I love the whole home DVR, too, onebadmofo! Well worth the $3/month to integrate my 3 DVRs and watch on any tv. DTV gave me a great deal last year when I had it installed, too. They recognized my long history and responded when I asked for some incentives to renew. Next time I'm up for renewal, hopefully they'll offer me an HR34 at a great price. If not, I won't be upset because 3 DVRs is an awful lot of space, and 6 tuners to record on already has me never finding conflicts.


Very nice! It's a pretty sweet setup that's for sure.

Glad you enjoy your's as much as I am enjoying mine! :grin:


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

onebadmofo said:


> It is the shiznit!


Cool, but we don't need any more shiznit in our household.


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

Scott Kocourek said:


> No, whole home DVR service is being able to play recorded programming from any HD receiver that is networked. In fact the HR34 is capable of streaming up to 3 different programs to 3 different receivers all while giving you the ability to watch another program on the local tv. Oh and the local tv will also be able to utilize PIP.


My hat is off to anyone that can find that much they want to watch on TV. I have D*'s top package and I find myself so often saying that there isn't anything on worth watching! Of course, that is not D*'s fault!


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Carolina said:


> My hat is off to anyone that can find that much they want to watch on TV. I have D*'s top package and I find myself so often saying that there isn't anything on worth watching! Of course, that is not D*'s fault!


While I agree with that often, it sure is nice to have finally!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Carolina said:


> My hat is off to anyone that can find that much they want to watch on TV. I have D*'s top package and I find myself so often saying that there isn't anything on worth watching! Of course, that is not D*'s fault!


Every home is different, it's not necessarily how much there is to watch but the ability to watch where you would like.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Every home is different, it's not necessarily how much there is to watch but the ability to watch where you would like.


+1

While there is some truth to the post questioning the quality in content these days...the flexibility to choose when and where to watch have a major upside.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Every home is different, it's not necessarily how much there is to watch but the ability to watch where you would like.


I agree here with this. I have WHV but with the "unsupported" wifi mode. This so far has been working for me for years and it is only maybe a couple of times that I hate not being able to set recordings on the "other" box. But then, I have the DirecTV app for Android as well as the online DTV account where I can set up recordings.

So it is to each his own. My set up is not going to work for someone else in another completely different environment, but it works (so far) just fine for me and my family here.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Carolina said:


> Of course, that is not D*'s fault!


There's more than a few channels that DIRECTV doesn't carry and many of them offer programming that doesn't largely mirror all of the others. I'm surprised at how much alternative sports programming that DIRECTV doesn't carry.


----------



## RocketMan972 (Sep 23, 2008)

Just got the HR34 for $99,to replace an older DVR.They also gave me NFL Sunday Ticket for free! I was out of contract so they would deal a bit.Free home install as well.


----------

